# A poem...



## seulla (Dec 1, 2004)

Since I'm lax for pictures lately, thought I'd post something. :roll:

---

Your rhythm was artificial;
I could tell by the way
the street buzzed in syncopation
from the soles of your
leather shoes.
Though you walked,
the sidewalk scenery
remained unchanged
as hesitation lingered
(still smashed from cocaine).
You never stopped to notice,
the bags under her eyes,
or that she possessed
an odor so foul that she'd
never been loved.
Instead you saw her beauty,
(it was more an opportunity)
and sat with her on her stairs.
You even took her hand,
like she was your soulmate
for the time being,
and looked through the smog,
beyond your gutter
to a distant hope.
_For once you let her
believe in angels._
Your hand crept up her back;
_"Relax."_
You told her
as you whispered
down her chest,
promises that you'd
offend her.

---

I was just messing around the other day, thought I might as well do something with it.


----------

